# Meat substitution for a Beef Roulade recipe.



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a recipe for a Beef roulade dish that uses flank steak with bacon and pesto spread on it then rolled up seared and cooked in oven. I am having a hard time finding a good flank steak supplier in my are that has the correct size or doesn't want me to pay for the entire cow for this small piece. I am wondering what cut I could substitute in its place. I was thinking some type of beef roast and then (can't think of the type of cutting) cut it so its one long thin roast that I unraveled and fill with the same ingredients and roll back up and tie and cook the same way.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A small round steak portion pounded out will work as well.


----------

